# Total Audi magazine



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone else subscribed and not seen a magazine, I would like to hear from you as I am trying to get my cash back - it seems they have disappeared... :?

http://www.totalaudi.com/










Total Audi contacts.

Editorial & Publishing
Publishing Editor: David Corfield [email protected]

Getting in touch couldnâ€™t be simpler. (What you must be joking!)
:lol:

Total Audi
Ground Floor 
23-24 Henrietta Street
London 
WC2E 8ND
United Kingdom


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Haven't you posted this before? :?

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Anyone else subscribed and not seen a magazine, I would like to hear from you as I am trying to get my cash back - it seems they have disappeared... :?
> 
> http://www.totalaudi.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Anyone else subscribed and not seen a magazine, I would like to hear from you as I am trying to get my cash back - it seems they have disappeared... :?
> 
> http://www.totalaudi.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else subscribed and not seen a magazine, I would like to hear from you as I am trying to get my cash back - it seems they have disappeared... :?
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

F*ck me .....the old man's finally lost the plot!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

[smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

So where do we subscribe to this then?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Better (and quicker result) if you just get Â£39 and throw it in the River... :evil:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Could be a nice trick. Make a professional looking website, with lots of piccies of the magazine and convince people to pay up front for a year. Even if only a few dozen people subscribe, it's a nice little earner, and no one is going to come after you as in fraud terms it's peanuts.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> .... and no one is going to come after you as in fraud terms it's peanuts.


Especially if they're as gullible as John!! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Did anybody enter the competition in absoluTTe for a free years subscription?

I am trying to find out whats happening with them myself?


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Did anybody enter the competition in absoluTTe for a free years subscription?
> 
> I am trying to find out whats happening with them myself?


John's so lucky :roll: he won that as well :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Born under a bad sign, been down since I began to crawl - if it wasnt for bad luck I would have no luck at all.

(See who can guess these lyrics)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks like the magazine Total Audi does exist:

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Industry_Tuner_News/article_2480.shtml

They had some problems, which are now apparently sorted.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Born under a bad sign, been down since I began to crawl - if it wasnt for bad luck I would have no luck at all.
> 
> (See who can guess these lyrics)


Jimi Hendrix! do i win a prize, can i have subscription to total Audi


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Miles out Rob, it was Cream you plonker ! Off Disraeli Gears 1968 (I was 14  )

:lol:

By booker t. jones and william bell

Born under a bad sign.
Ive been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasnt for bad luck,
I wouldnt have no luck at all.

Bad luck and troubles my only friend.
Ive been down ever since I was ten.

Chorus

You know, wine and women is all I crave.
A big bad womans gonna carry me to my grave.

Chorus

First verse

Born under a bad sign.
Ive been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasnt for bad luck,
I wouldnt have no luck.
If it wasnt for real bad luck,
I wouldnt have no luck at all.

Born under a bad sign.
Born under a bad sign.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Looks like the magazine Total Audi does exist:
> 
> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Industry_Tuner_News/article_2480.shtml
> 
> They had some problems, which are now apparently sorted.


Didnt say they didnt exist mate, they published 3 issues (very s l o w l y) But they are crap at communications.

They have cleverly now removed all the moans off their forum too :x

Lets see what they come up with now, its simply no good pleading poverty and "we are only a little company" when they want to take on the likes of Audi Driver and compete in the big boys world :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Didnt say they didnt exist mate, they published 3 issues (very s l o w l y) But they are crap at communications.
> 
> They have cleverly now removed all the moans off their forum too :x
> 
> Lets see what they come up with now, its simply no good pleading poverty and "we are only a little company" when they want to take on the likes of Audi Driver and compete in the big boys world :?


You thought they had disappeared, I thought they never existed - didn't realise they had published 3 issues at some point.

There used to be very good magazine in the early nineties called Performance and Style International (PSI, for short). It only lastest little over a year, IIRC. Brilliant magazine - reporting on serious tuners (Brabus, Oettinger, MTM, Koenig, Lorinser etc), and was very well put together. But even when you have a great product, other factors conspire for a premature end. I think such a magazine would do very well now. Perhaps it was a decade before its time. Anyway, point is, funding isn't everything.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With respect "* funding isn't everything*...

Disagree, no cash means no print, no distribution, no marketing, yeh you can get journos to write free for a while but getting the mag out there is impossible with out it.

My magazine Sailing Today turns over just a million a year, but still we cannot afford a lot of the necessaries we really need to beat our major competitor who is a PLC multinational with over 120 mags in its portfolio.

To get into places like Smiths , Menzies, and the big supermarkets we have to "buy" our shelf space. To go down the subscription only route is very slow and reliant on press and pr and advertising which is also costly.

The problem with Total Audi was one of communications and David the editor did really not tell all of us who subscribed, exactly what was going on and therefore lost any confidence that we may have had in the product.

If he now has more funding then fine, lets see what happens now.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> The problem with Total Audi was one of communications and David the editor did really not tell all of us who subscribed, exactly what was going on and therefore *lost any confidence that we may have had in the product*.


As I said, funding isn't everything.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Whats it called again :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dunno :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

UPDATE

Holy Crap ! At last issue 4 arrives today !

Its a "freebie" size A5 (140 x 240)

They really must be joking if they think this will satisfy subscribers.

DO NOT GET CAUGHT , DO NOT SUBSCRIBE. :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal = Never bloody satisfied! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get of my back sweetie :-*

Would you be happy ?

Â£35 paid up front 6 months ago, get this in return ?

No, neither I


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Holy Crap ! At last issue 4 arrives today !
> 
> ...


Size is not everything :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats cos you are in the cold North ! :roll:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Thats cos you are in the cold North ! :roll:


LOL! :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have heard that there is a new Audi magazine being launched in January.


----------

